# Halifax Dockyards Clothing Stores



## NSDreamer (13 Sep 2010)

Does anyone know when Clothing Stores is open down in the dockyards? I need to go get scanned for my DEU's.

Thanks in advance! 


 -NSDreamer


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (14 Sep 2010)

Don't go on Wednesdays, they are closed. And if you need a lot of items, I recommend taking an appointment.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Sep 2010)

Sounds like a solid plan Chunks, do you know where I can find their number? I'll google it right now either way!
 Thanks for the help!

 Edit: I think I'm going to go in person on Thursday to make an appointment, google has failed me...
     Thanks again Chunks, you saved me a wasted trip today!


----------



## Occam (14 Sep 2010)

If you call (902) 427-0550 and ask/pick the option for the operator, ask for the number for Dockyard clothing stores, MSA clothing will probably be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Sep 2010)

Thank you kindly Occam!


----------

